# Tocadiscos a amplificador



## deniel144 (Abr 6, 2009)

hola sigo con mis preguntas , bueno al revizar un equipo que adqueri (viene con tocadisco) me doy cuenta que una salida del parlante esta mala lo desarme completo y nose lo que pueda tener( conocieno a los antiguos dueños alomejro intentaron tomar la salida como una entra de audio), y bueno lo que quiero es el tocadisco esta intacto mi consulta es que la salida de señal de un tocadisco se puede conectar directamente al amplificador (de la aguja a los cables y de los cables al amplificador) 

eso 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2009)

deniel144 dijo:
			
		

> _______quiero es el tocadisco esta intacto mi consulta es que la salida de señal de un tocadisco se puede conectar directamente al amplificador (de la aguja a los cables y de los cables al amplificador)
> 
> eso
> 
> saludos


 

de la cápsula (aguja) a los cables y de los cables al preamplificador (RIIA)


----------



## deniel144 (Abr 6, 2009)

ok gracias googleando  lo encontre 

saludos


----------

